# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Terug leren ademen tegen hoge bloeddruk na hyperventilatie

## FRANCOIS580

*Hyperventilatie maakt ook bij ons steeds meer slachtoffers. Vooral de symptomen van deze ademhalingsstoornis zijn bijzonder angstaanjagend, zowel voor het slachtoffer als voor diegenen die er mee geconfronteerd worden. Hyperventilatie is eigenlijk best onder controle te houden, maar deze vervelende aandoening is ook verantwoordelijk voor enkele ernstige nevenverschijnselen. Sommige patiënten houden er een té hoge bloeddruk aan over. Maar wat is hyperventilatie nu precies? Wat kan je doen om hyperventileren te voorkomen, en hoe geraak je van je té hoge bloeddruk af als gevolg van hyperventilatie, een nevenverschijnsel dat zelfs door vele artsen niet ernstig wordt genomen?*

*(Francois580)*


Diegenen die met hyperventilatie worden geconfronteerd, krijgen hun ademhaling niet of nauwelijks onder controle. Hyperventileren is een extreme vorm van veel té intensief ademhalen. Krijg je kort na mekaar aanvallen van hyperventilatie te verwerken, dan raak je veel koolzuurgas kwijt dat niet vervangen wordt. Als gevolg daarvan wijzigt de verhouding zuurstof/koolzuur in je bloed. De belangrijkste symptomen van hyperventilatie zijn angst, benauwdheid, hevig transpireren, duizeligheid, hartkloppingen, slecht zien, tintelingen en een verdoofd gevoel in handen en voeten. 
Al deze klachten vergrote je angst. Daardoor vergroten je klachten en ga je weer hyperventileren. Zo kom je in een vicieuze cirkel terecht, die je selchts erg moeizaam kan doorbroken.


*Tekort aan koolzuur maakt je angstig* 

Ademhalen doe je instictief, van bij je geboorte. Daarbij adem je zuurstof in en koolzuurgas uit. Je ademhaling past zich echter razendsnel aan. In rust zal je veel trager ademen dan bij zware lichamelijke inspanningen. Bij hyperventileren is je ademhaling echter compleet het noorden kwijt. Dat komt zelfs dikwijls zonder het zelf beseffen. Tijdens een aanval van hyperventilatie krijg je amper koolzuurgas binnen. Dat zorgt voor problemen. Bij het uitademen geraak je heel wat koolzuurgas kwijt. En uitgerekend koolzuur werkt kalmerend. Verlies je te veel koolzuur,en krijg je te weinig binnen, dan wordt je zenuwstelsel extra geprikkeld. Ga je trager ademen, dan stijgt je concentratie aan koolzuur, en verdwijnen langzaam ook de vervelende symptomen van hyperventilatie.


*Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com*

----------


## Wendy

Nu begrijp ik wat beter hoe dat werkt.

----------


## Air

Goed onderwerp! 

Ik denk dat als mensen, die beginnende hyperventilatieklachten hebben, gelijk ademhalingsoefeningen krijgen (vooral het leren ademen vanuit de onderkant van je buik), er veel onnodig leed (zowel psychisch als fysiek) voorkomen kan worden.

----------


## cor1948

Hyperventilatie,daar weet ik alles van
6 jaar geleden na een burnout is het begonnen,vreselijk,had een gevoel of ik dood ging
Kreeg toen paroxetine,1x afgebouwd,klachten kwamen terug,ga nu weer een poging doen
met de vloeibare en met hulp van een ademtherapeut
liefs Corrie

----------

